# [Lösung] Wie Bluetooth aktivieren in Windows 7 64Bit auf Dell "XPS M1710"?



## stromer007 (12. Januar 2010)

*[Lösung] Wie Bluetooth aktivieren in Windows 7 64Bit auf Dell "XPS M1710"?*

Hi Leute ich habe auch nach längerer Suche keine Lösung gefunden, deshalb hoffe ich hier auf Hilfe.

Ich möchte auf meinem *"Dell XPS M1710"* das Betriebssystem upgraden von "Vista HP 32Bit" auf *"Windows 7 HP 64Bit"*. Dazu habe ich mir eine neue HDD gekauft, um alles ohne Datenverlust und sauber neu aufsetzen zu können. Soweit scheint auch alles ohne Fehler zu klappen, alle Geräte werden erkannt (keine Ausrufezeichen im Gerätemanager).

Jetzt mein Problem: *Ich bekomme meinen Bluetooth-Adapter* (internes Einbaugerät - kein USB-Stick) *nicht aktiviert.* 

Im Bios ist er aktiv gesetzt, und mit der Vista-Platte funktioniert es problemlos. Die Vorgehensweise unter Vista ist folgende:
Systemsteuerung - Bluetooth - oben auf Eigenschaften klicken - Haken bei "Adapter deaktivieren" herrausnehmen - fertig. Erst jetzt erscheint der Bluetooth-Adapter im Gerätemanager.

Unter Windows 7 finde ich aber in der Systemsteuerung keinen Punkt wie "Bluetooth" oder ähnliches. Im Gerätemanager finde ich keine "unsauberen" Geräte. Was übersehe ich nur?   

Übrigens: Die Hardwaretaste zum aktivieren der Verbindungen (Wlan & Bluetooth), aktiviert den Bluetooth-Adapter offenbar nur, wenn man ihn zuerst unter Windows irgendwo aktiviert hatte, also ähnlich wie ich es unter Vista beschrieben habe.

Ich hoffe ihr könt mir helfen.

Edit: *Habe jetzt eine Lösung*: Habe von Vista gestartet, Bluetooth aktiviert wie beschrieben, dann runtergefahren, Platte getauscht, Win7 rein und siehe da der Adapter blieb aktiviert. Auch wurde jetzt noch irgendein Treiber von 7 aus geladen. 
Wenn ich ihn jetzt deaktiviere, bleibt in der Taskleiste ein Symbol zurück, von dem aus ich es wieder anschalten kann. Vorher gab es das aber definitiv nicht.

Wenn jemand noch eine Lösung hat, wie man es ohne Vista machen kann, dann her damit, vielleicht haben noch andere das Problem.


----------



## stromer007 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Lösung] Wie Bluetooth aktivieren in Windows 7 64Bit auf Dell "XPS M1710"?*

Noch kann ich aber meine "Logitech Dinovo" nicht verbinden (mit dem Stick geht es). Unter Vista geht es auch über den internen Adapter, doch mit Windows7 findet er es zwar, doch beim klicken auf "Verbinden" kommt eine Sanduhr welche nicht endet.
Bei meinem Smartphohe unter Win7 erscheint ein Codeeingabefenster, nach Eingabe eines frei wählbaren Codes, öffnet sich im PC ein Fenster, in welches ich den selben Code reinhämmere uns schon steht die Verbindung.
Beim Versuch die Logitech zu verbinden, erscheint das Fenster aber nicht. Hat jemand eine Lösung?


----------

